# Marengo swamp ride



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Marengo is coming up next weekend!! One of my favorite if not the favorite ride of mine for the year!! Whose going??


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going, this will be my third year in a row. Hope It's not dusty this year.


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm gone hopping to meet some ppl to ride with


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

im goin this year too it will be my first time and ill have the wife and kids too hope to have a blast how are the trails are they passable with a 90 i know theres some bad holes but from the vids on youtube theres ways around them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Until the ways around end up too bad....

I would not take the 90... It will end up being more trouble than it's worth. You'll see once you get there.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Im going. Ive never been before so im hoping its going to be a good one.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

remember to look out for some of our riders. the big yelllow 350 rancher will be there. i ant making it due to work. suxs lol. be sure to post pics and vids of suicide hole!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be there in my mind....Physically i will be stuck at work.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

all loaded up and ready to roll out jus waitin on the wife and kids to get home and put them in the truck


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm loaded up and ready to I'm headed that way about 3 in the morning


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> I will be there in my mind....Physically i will be stuck at work.


Thank god I ant the only one working jesse


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey brutelaw29.5^ I seen your big yellow rancher there. I was on a little red arctic cat (sold the brute) I waved at you when I passed. We were going different directions. That's one Bad Rancher!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks mudpro700 dats lil freak (the ranchers name) I didn't make suicide hole due to my other bike having issues so it cut our day short big time how was your ride did you make the entire trail?




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no one got pics or vids?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

There on fb...from what i was told there was only 4 bikes that made it out suicide hole without breaking someting.....if i can get the videos of one of our locals here on his big 420 on 32.5 ill post it up.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

That's no good! My day was not trouble free either.. My kitty was having overheating problems, because the fan didn't work, unfortunately that was a bad day to find that out. Lol. I made it to the suicide hole after many stops to let it cool down then headed back to the truck. 

Was it just me, or was there not as many folks at Marengo this year compared to last year?


----------

